# San Diego Rides



## tamen00 (Sep 22, 2003)

I will be in San Diego Saturday and was wondering if there are any group rides that I could join. Hammerfest is fine, as is just a normal group ride. Any suggestions on how I can locate a local ride would be verymuch appreciated!


----------



## svend (Jul 18, 2003)

tamen00 said:


> I will be in San Diego Saturday and was wondering if there are any group rides that I could join. Hammerfest is fine, as is just a normal group ride. Any suggestions on how I can locate a local ride would be verymuch appreciated!



SDBC does a Sat am ride,

http://www.sdbc.org/

has the info. Only ridden with them twice. Fast group and an easy group usually go out.
It's a pretty good loop, I do variations of their route all the time.


----------



## MShaw (Jun 7, 2003)

Depending on where you are, I know of at least 4 SD rides on Sat AMs.

SDBC starts in UTC (0830)
Ranchos at No. Co. Fair (?)
There's one that starts somewhere in IB (?)
And another that starts at the Grand Cafe in Carlsbad (0800-0830)

Place to check: www.socalcycling.com

M


----------

